# Mlp incest rp with highly detailed posts (NSFW)



## XionMonro (Nov 11, 2020)

Looking for an ponysona mare to do an ongoing rp with. My idea for the rp is your mare (mother, daughter or sister) wants to love my mare more than as just family and try’s to work her up and get her to come around to giving the idea a try. If it’s mother daughter, I figure the daughter could try and bring her mother around to the idea that it’s okay and they could both be happy, since the father left for another mare. It would be a very lewd rp, and the daughter could be still living at home or older and moved out already, which ever you prefer. I tend to love detailed rp’s so I’d prefer some one who can provide this. I usually like to post at least 2 paragraphs. Is anyone interested? 
please feel free to PM me! Thank you!


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 9, 2020)

Hey. I like the sound of this. I sometimes have trouble doing big turns but i always try my best. Do you have discord?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 9, 2020)

Why? Just why?


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 9, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Why? Just why?


Lets be polite shall we?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 9, 2020)

Alyx-the-blue said:


> Lets be polite shall we?



Isn't incest against the rules here?


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 9, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Isn't incest against the rules here?


Couldn't say for sure. But being judgemental is unnecessary.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 9, 2020)

Alyx-the-blue said:


> Couldn't say for sure. But being judgemental is unnecessary.



In terms of things that are actually against the law? Not really.


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 9, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> In terms of things that are actually against the law? Not really.


Dude its a roleplay. If you dont like the subject matter dont respond to the add. No need for this.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 10, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> In terms of things that are actually against the law? Not really.


A lot of illegal things happen in roleplay, but as neither character are real flesh and blood; doubtful anyone will really mind. Coming from a MLP roleplaying site originally, I can tell you incest is very popular:
Twilight x Shining
Applejack x Big Mac
Luna x Celestia
You get used to it when you realise that they are just characters, and since this RP will most likely be done in private, it's not going to hurt or offend anyone.


----------

